# Trotz HDMI 1.4a keine 120hz



## ponygsi (5. Februar 2019)

Moin Forum,

hab da mal ne Frage:

Ich hab noch einen Acer HN274H  Monitor mit HDMI 1.4a eingang.

Grafikkarte ist eine RTX 2070 mit HDMI 2.0 Ausgang. (DVI-D nicht vorthanden)

Hab mir ein HDMI 2.0 Kabel besorgt. 

Bisher habe ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden den Monitor auf 120 Hz einzustellen. Weder im Treiber noch im Windows.

Wenn ich in den Nvidia System Einstellungen die hz manuell einstelle. sagt der Monitor Frequenz wird nicht unterstützt.

Woran mag es jetzt liegen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2019)

Da sowohl der Bildschirm das kann als auch die RTX2070 das kann gibts noch genau ein Bauteil, das beteiligt ist und es offensichtlich nicht kann: Dein HDMI-Kabel.

Für sehr hohe Auflösungen und/oder Frequenzen brauchste auch entsprechend hochwertige Kabel. Je länger das Kabel ist, desto hochwertiger muss es sein um hohe Übertragungsraten zu ermöglichen. Wenn du irgendein älteres 08/15-Kabel verwendest ist die Dämpfung von dem Ding zu groß für 120Hz.


----------



## HisN (5. Februar 2019)

Warum sollte HDMI1.4 auch 120 hinbekommen? Dafür bräuchte es HDMI2.0 am Monitor.
Genau deshalb hast Du ja den Dual-Link-DVI-Port. Der hat nämlich mehr Bandbreite als HDM1.4

Der Titel sollte also heißen "keine 120Hz *weil* HDMI1.4"


Dual-Link-DVI-Adapter incoming.
Wie 144hz-Monitor weiter betreiben ( Dual-DVI-Adapter )?


----------



## ponygsi (5. Februar 2019)

also Kabel zu günstig?

2m HDMI Kabel 4K 2.0 HighSpeed Ethernet 3D ULTRA HD TV ARC | PC PS4 XBOX 2 meter  | eBay


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2019)

Hmmm ich hatte im Hinterkopf dass HDMI 1.4a bis 1080P@120Hz maximal geht (144 nicht mehr), kann mich aber auch irren - falls dem so ist ist der Fall klar, dann muss DL-DVI her.

Und auch wenns nicht daran liegt (wenn der Standard es per Spezifikation nicht kann) - dein verlinktes HDMI-Kabel ist nicht wirklich gut, auch wenns hier eigentlich reichen sollte.
WIRKLICH gute HDMI-Kabel (48 Gbit, dein verlinktes schafft laut Hersteller ganze 10,2 GBit) kosten Größenordnung 25€ pro Meter, keine 2€ (Beispiel: Club 3D CAC-1371 Ultra High Speed HDMI Kabel, 10K 120Hz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer). Auch wenn sowas hier sicher noch nicht nötig ist bzw. es wenn HisN Recht hat auch nicht am Kabel liegt.


----------



## ponygsi (5. Februar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Warum sollte HDMI1.4 auch 120 hinbekommen? Dafür bräuchte es HDMI2.0 am Monitor.
> Genau deshalb hast Du ja den Dual-Link-DVI-Port. Der hat nämlich mehr Bandbreite als HDM1.4
> 
> Der Titel sollte also heißen "keine 120Hz *weil* HDMI1.4"
> ...



120hz schaffen die selbst die HDMI 1.4 Kabel.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Februar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Warum sollte HDMI1.4 auch 120 hinbekommen? Dafür bräuchte es HDMI2.0 am Monitor.
> Genau deshalb hast Du ja den Dual-Link-DVI-Port. Der hat nämlich mehr Bandbreite als HDM1.4


Leider falsch, HDMI 1.3 und 1.4 haben mehr Bandbreite als DVI DL. 
Es nutzt bloss kaum ein Monitor, um mehr als 60Hz anzeigen zu können.


----------



## ponygsi (5. Februar 2019)

die Auflösung ist doch gerade einmal Full HD...

soll heißen selbst ein hochwertigeres Kabel ist keine Garantie dass es funktioniert?


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Februar 2019)

ponygsi schrieb:


> 120hz schaffen die selbst die HDMI 1.4 Kabel.


 Lies das noch mal ganz langsam:
High Definition Multimedia Interface – Wikipedia .


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2019)

ponygsi schrieb:


> 120hz schaffen die selbst die HDMI 1.4 Kabel.


^^Bei den Kabeln je nach dem kein Problem, ich habe hier selbst zwei billigst Kabel + HDMI-Kupplung (damit die Länge stimmt) und die 120Hz.

Edit: selbst die 60Hz @ 4K mit HDR gehen dadurch


----------



## ponygsi (5. Februar 2019)

Wat ne Sch... ich wurde falsch informiert, 

einmal mit Profis... 

Ich danke euch


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Februar 2019)

Wahrscheinlich unterstützt der Monitor die 120 Hz nur am DVI-Eingang


----------



## ponygsi (5. Februar 2019)

Problem Lösung: 

MSI Optix MAG27CQ

Bestellt.

LG


----------



## Nimmy82 (24. Juli 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Lies das noch mal ganz langsam:
> High Definition Multimedia Interface – Wikipedia .



Also dort steht, dass HDMI 1.4 die 1080p bei 120Hz schafft. Worauf wolltest du hinaus?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Juli 2020)

Nimmy82 schrieb:


> Also dort steht, dass HDMI 1.4 die 1080p bei 120Hz schafft. Worauf wolltest du hinaus?


Auch wenn HDMI 1.4(a) 120Hz bei 1920x1080 übertragen kann heißt das leider nicht das "alte" (!) Monitore diese 120Hz auch darüber darstellen können!
Das ist z.B. beim Acer HN274H des Fall - 120Hz gehen bei dem Monitor nur über DVI!


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juli 2020)

Bei meinem Asus VG278HE wirbt Asus auch mit HDMI 1.4, aber kann der Monitor 120Hz über HDMI? Selbstverständlich nicht.
Und anstatt DisplayPort hat man einen wunderschönen VGA-Port drangebaut, der eigentlich nicht mal FullHD packt, geschweige denn irgendwas in der Nähe von 144Hz.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2020)

Natürlich packt der VGA Anschluss FHD und sogar noch mehr.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Juli 2020)

Bei VGA (D-Sub 15) wird die erreichbare Auflösung "eigentlich" nur durch den RAMDAC der Grafikkarte (sofern noch ein analoges Signal ausgegeben wird ) und die A/D-Wandlung am VGA-Eingang des Bildschirms begrenzt!
Welche Auflösung und Frequenz die Elektronik des Schirms aber "zulässt" steht auf einem anderen Blatt! 
Aber eine native Auflösung von Full-HD@60Hz sollte eigentlich immer gehen!


*ADD:*
Leider habe bis jetzt ALLE Flachbildschirme die ich testen konnte - und die über einen analogen Eingang verfügten - bei ihrer nativen Auflösung von meist 1920x1080 - ein Bild ausgegeben was ich mal kurz mit beschreiben möchte!
Auch manuelles Feintuning hat da wenig bis gar nicht geholfen!
Das liegt aber nicht unbedingt am Schirm sondern eher an der analogen Signalqualität der heutigen (naja - eher "bisvoreinigenjahrigen" ) Grafikkarten.

Nicht zu vergleichen mit älteren Grafikkarten z.B. von "Matrox" 
Da ist bei guten Flachbildschirmen selbst Full-HD perfekt!


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2020)

Anscheint sollen die 120 Hz nur per DVI-D Anschluss gehen.
Does Acer HN274H 3D monitor support 120 Hz over HDMI? &#8212; Acer Community

Mit Turing Grafikkarten ist jedoch soweit ich es mitbekommen habe kein DVI-D Anschluss mehr vorhanden. Zumindest  haben unsere drei Grafikkarten was wir hierzu haben bzw. hatten kein DVI-D Anschluss mehr. Mit Pascal Grafikkarten hatten wir aber noch ein DVI-D Anschluss mit dabei.

Mit meinem Dell muss ich mein Monitor auch per DP angeschlossen haben um 120 Hz nutzen zu können. Mit HDMI könnte ich auch keine 120 Hz nutzen (laut Bedienungsanleitung).



markus1612 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Asus VG278HE wirbt Asus auch mit HDMI 1.4, aber kann der Monitor 120Hz über HDMI? Selbstverständlich nicht.


Laut Bedienungsanleitung des Monitor wird auch nichts von 120 Hz geschrieben, zumindest habe ich nichts darin dazu finden können. Es wird sogar mit gelistet mit welcher Auflösung und Anschluss an Hz anliegen, aber 120 Hz sind da nicht mit dabei.
ACER HN274H BEDIENUNGSANLEITUNG Pdf-Herunterladen | ManualsLib


----------

